# New Putter



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Fellas
Did anyone play yesterday? I went out for 18; it was a beautiful spring day here in the Okanogan. I just got a new putter the other day and had to try it out. (Odyssey 2 ball SRT). It was a decent round of golf, I shot 82 with 3 LB. It took us (Jack and I) almost 1hr to play the last 3 holes!! Man the 2 groups in front of us were Slow. I ended up taking 32 putts, 17 on the front and 15 on the back. No 3 putts. I like the balance of the new putter. I had to take 1.25 inches off of it. It lines up nicely and I was able to roll the ball quite well with it. Overall I give it 8 out of 10 for the first time out. :thumbsup:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new putter.. I really enjoy Odyssey putters myself


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Im planning to get a new Odyssey White Hot XG #8 putter too.

Hope this works better for me.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Make sure you have it fitted when you get it. length, lie, grip. good luck.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

marto97 said:


> Make sure you have it fitted when you get it. length, lie, grip. good luck.



Hello Marto,

I already got the new putter Odyssey White Hot XG #8.

It's based on my length and grip, but do you think I have to adjust the lie angle?


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey marto, I see you live in the okanagan. Which course do you play at? About putters......I am trying one out from camber golf. It's called the TaylorMade "monza corzo". Any one got any input about it?


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I play out at Summerland. I had the guy at camber golf out a new shaft in my driver last summer, he does good work. I played today, man the greens are so bad on the back they cost me at least 4 or 5 strokes. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

they are really fast on my side of the lake.....I guess it's just the early season


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

So Chivas where abouts on the other side of the lake do you play?


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I play at Harvest


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Marto,

May I asked do I really have to adjust the lie angle of my new putter?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I would adjust the length first.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

No. If you when you address the ball in your normal stance and the putter is not sitting flat, then the lie may need to be adjusted. The propper length should be where you start. With a putter that is too long you will find yourself stubbing the ground sometimes before you hit the ball.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At 6' 7" tall, the issue of lie is more important than length when it comes to my putter. I have 35" and 36" putters, but to tell the truth, once in hand, I can't tell the difference between the feel of an inch difference.

I just bought one of the Oddysey 2 ball SRT putters too. It hasn't arrived yet. I've been going back and forth between a variety of putters I have in my closet, putting fairly well, but no better, no worse, with any of them. I keep looking for something that will actually take my stroke and utilize it in a way that the technology fits. The Callaway i-Trax is a bit better than most.

What was suggested to me by a friend about my age was that he couldn't use a blade putter anymore. He said the depth of a mallet style gave him more of a visual effect of the putter going back and coming through on a line. I started thinking about that and while it might be over analysis, I started to see what he was talking about because the putter that I grabbed was a Backdraft mallet with a series of blue and white lines on top. Wagging it back and forth made for a visual effect exactly like he mentioned and I don't get that from things like a Ping Anser or other blade style putters I have.

I won't say it's improved my putting, at least not yet. At the worst of times, I'm blessed to be a fairly good putter, but then I watch Tiger putt the lights out and think I suck.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Your Odyssey 2ball SRT should give you the same kind of visual effect. I find it very nicely balanced and easy to align.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The 2 Ball should be here before next weekend, but I happened to be cleaning out the closet a bit and behind some hanging clothes, I found my old Zebra putter. DAMN! It looks good all of a sudden. I might have to try it again just for fun!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I would adjust the length first.


Hey 300yards and everyone,

With regards to my questions, I would like to ask should I adjust the lie angle of my new putter?

I always make sure that the club that I always buy is in accordance to my club length. Which is 35.5inch.

However, I am in a state of confusion whether I should adjust the lie angle. Currently it is at "0"degree or at standard lie.

But if I am going to based it on my height and arm length. I should be using a plus 1/4inch in length.
Should I adjust it?


----------

